# Thin black border on "size 2" setting on Panny plasma



## dlh (Nov 29, 2008)

Panasonic TH-50PZ85U
Yamaha RX-V665
Pansonic BD-35
DirecTV HR22-100
All connected HDMI through RX-V665 (HDMI through)
HR22 set: native on, all res checked

All of my 1080i from the sat box show about 1/8"-1'4 black border when viewed at size 2. Blu-rays play at size 2 with not border. Unfortunately all signals go into HDMI 1 on the Panny because of the receiver.

I've tried every possible combination of settings on the HR22-100, no joy.
My concern is burnin after watching sat tv for hours with that tiny border.
Is that a resonable concern?
My feeling is that it is an issue with the HR22 and there may be no solution to that. I could send HR22 to HDMI 1 and BD-35 to HDMI 2 on the Panny but the Yamaha has only one HDMI out.

So I've been watching sat at size 1 and switching to size 2 for BD.
Not really a big issue, but sort of a pain.

Thought, suggestions, experiments I haven't tried?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dlh said:


> Panasonic TH-50PZ85U
> Yamaha RX-V665
> Pansonic BD-35
> DirecTV HR22-100
> ...


I have the TC-P50G10 and when I have it set on Size 2, I sometimes can see the time code scrolling in the upper edge of the picture on 720p input (it's just barely visible though).

However, in 1080i & 1080p I don't see any borders (Blu-Ray or DirecTV).

Do you have the HDNet Test pattern recorded? You can see what kind of overscan you get when changing from Size 1 & Size 2. I paused it on the overscan screen and I get essentially zero over scan in Size 2 and about 4%-6% on Size 1.

Check HDNet's schedule if you need to record the test pattern.

Mike


----------

